# Show your DIY Toro impeller kit



## Koenig041

Janus just dumped on us in northwest NJ. About 8 to 9 inches with 14 inch drifts. Checked out good ole youtube for diy impeller kits. Picked up some rubber wall molding and self tapping #10 screws from Lowe's. I DIY'd this into a recently obtained 1132, 38090. I must say that the impeller metal was quite beefy and beat up two china stamped drill bits. I did not add any nuts to the back of the screws. There was about a 1/2 inch gap from the impeller arm to the housing. There are three arms on the 38090 impeller. I modded two of the three arms in the impeller. I was told that old school snowblowers are not known for the length of their throw, but for their ability to plow thru the deepest fluff.


----------



## JerryD

Keep us posted on how it works.


----------



## Shryp

I would think you would want to do all 3 to keep it balanced. Some people only do 2 on a 4 blade impeller or 3 on a 6 blade.


----------



## Koenig041

I will mod the third arm, it makes sense. I used it this morning and it worked well. This 30 year old machine cut right thru the hard pack left by the town plow at the end of our driveway. Our 2005 Troybilt storm 1030 has been very reliable. Just replaced the auger belt for the first time. The 1030 is nowhere as heavy duty as the Toro. The 1030 always had a tough time removing the hard pack left by the town plow. Here is a link to a video I made. My 8 year old son is using the 1030 that is not modded. I am behind him using the 1132 with the impeller mod. The joystick chute controller needs to be adjusted on the 1030. The height selector goes down on its own.


----------



## JRHAWK9

Not on a Toro, but here's mine on my Ariens Pro 32. I decided to make it out of metal, as it will last longer and will deal with ice much better. I also made them adjustable.


----------



## Koenig041

Nice fabrication! Are you defeating the purpose by not using a softer material and skimming the impeller housing?


----------



## JRHAWK9

Koenig041 said:


> Nice fabrication! Are you defeating the purpose by not using a softer material and skimming the impeller housing?


On my last blower I did have a rubber kit installed and I didn't like it, it almost immediately wore all the paint off and exposed bare metal all along the contact area. Plus I had a gravel driveway at the time and there were some cuts in the rubber from picking up gravel. On this impeller on this blower, I wanted to round the edges a bit to maximize the width of the extension and that's not recommended with the rubber ones. My gaps right now is about 1/8". Am I leaving some performance on the table? Possibly, but I'm guessing it's not much and it's probably not even noticeable.


----------



## bosco659

I've read a lot about these impeller mods but haven't tried it yet. You have to wonder why these were never installed from the factory?


----------



## micah68kj

Two impeller kit installations... Ariens 522 and Toro 521.
Courtesy of Larry ( blue hill) and William (detdrbuzzard) thanks fellas!


----------



## Buttchet

love those old toro's! look at that beast throw


----------



## micah68kj

Buttchet said:


> love those old toro's! look at that beast throw


My little 521 will move the heaviest sloppy, slush with no problems. Great machine. My Toro Power Clear does most of the work though, since the snows have been 3"- 6" depths.


----------



## silwan

*Toro 524*

I have an old 524 I bought a year ago. Heavy machine. Last snow it started clogging up bad. Then the augur would stop as soon as it hit some snow.
Anyway, I checked the augur belt and found it a little loose. They use Napa 4L390W belts. Napa was all out in 3 stores. I adjusted the augur rod and made an impeller kit.

I used a conveyer belt that I saved from an old tread mill. Folded belt onto itself about 3"wide 4 folds gluing with super glue in between layers. I used 1/4" bolts washers and lockwashers. Installed 2 and tested the snowblower. It never worked so good. No clog and throws almost double.

Note: when I installed kit, tight up against housing, when u turn impeller by hand, u will notice that it hits top of housing, and mine did not turn. I used one of those vibrating/oscillating cutters to trim the rubber while in the snowblower. I got the tightest possible fit.

Great forum.


----------



## bilderberg

I just picked up a chute and deflector from a CCR1000 and slapped it on my 521, replacing that stubby narrow one. Throwing is improved and no clogging, probably due to the longer and wider chute. I will be doing the impeller kit this off season along with some auger rebuilding. Looks to be a fun next winter.


----------



## katsboytoy

Very impressive display but u should have given ur son the Toro.


----------

